# Is your sona... (ROUND 2)



## Skychickens (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh boy do I have lots of silly questions.

Talk to me! I love these sorts of questions and seeing what people come up with. Feel free to add your own too!

*Round One*
Is your sona based on your favorite animal?

Is your sona the same gender as you?

Is your sona the same age as you?

Is your sona a real creature?

Plantigrade or digitigrade?


Spoiler: this is what they are









Digitigrade = Walks on toes
Plantigrade = Walks on whole foot
Ungulate = Walks on "toenails" essentially



Designed solely by you or someone else?

Serious or silly?

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?

Do they have a lot of friends?

*Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?



Spoiler: MY ANSWERS



*Is your sona based on your favorite animal? *
One of them! It's based on my favorite animal to have as a pet.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
They are.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Hell no. My sona is a few hundred years old.

*Is your sona a real creature?*
Well. Ferrets are. But magical winged ferret 2/3 dead necromancers aren't.

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
LV is digitigrade

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
All by me~ I have a few pieces of art from other people but it's me.

*Serious or silly?*
They're usually pretty serious, but can be pretty silly if they're excited.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Originally they were meant to be me in furry form, but they're their own character now. I just like having them represent me.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
Nope. They have their wife and that is it.



*Round Two*

Is your sona close to their family?

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?

Is your sona afraid of anything?

Is your sona in a relationship?

Is your sona popular in their social circle?

Is your sona tall or short for their species?

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?

Is your sona fond of members of other species?

Is your sona from a big family?

Is your sona physically fit?

BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?



Spoiler: My Answers



*Is your sona close to their family?*
They were, but now it's just them and their wife.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Definitely tea. Coffee is a luxury drink for them.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Sudden bright lights, spells going wrong, losing their wife, summoning a horrible monster that will destroy life as they know it, spell backfires, being executed for their work, completely dying

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
They are married yes~

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
What social circle...they're well known to other guides for dead I suppose and a lot of dead things but that's not really a social circle, is it?

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Relatively small actually. Not super short, but they often get reminded that they are small.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
They are, but they don't feel so.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
LV LOVES corvids. Like, a lot. Their wife is a magpie after all.

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Originally. Now most of them are gone or are so distant it doesn't matter.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
Not at all. But they aren't really fat either. They really fit the "squishy mage" aesthetic pretty well.

*BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?*
Ferret! They are 2/3 dead though, mostly reflected in their wings.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 2, 2018)

1)My favorite animal is the Arctic Wolf, but dragons are just fascinating to me, which is why I chose it.

2)He is the same gender as me. Though I wouldn't mind if he was the opposite.

3)He's not the same age as me, he's a several years older, but he doesn't age like normal people do since he's an android, so I guess, by looks and personality,  you could say he is permanently in his late twenties.

4)In terms of being real, yes and no. Dragons don't exist, but artificial intelligence does.

5)He's a plantigrade. This allows him to wear pants and shoes and do things that people like us do all the time.

6)I made him by myself, and I must say I'm proud of it. I did have motivation and inspiration from the world and others, but the originality came from me.

7)He's more serious than silly, based on the things he's been through in terms of serving in the military and intense training, but he does have a sense of humor once he feels comfortable around people that he trusts or feels un-threatened by.

8)He's not me in furry form, nor is he what I aspire to be. I just went with making a character with a completely different personality and life than me, based on what I found fascinating. I will say in creating him, he motivated me to try new things, and has had a big impact on my life.

9)He has a few people he considers friends, but he bases his friendship on trust more than anything, which unfortunately is uncommon in the world he lives in.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 2, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal? *
Kinda? Dunno really, I like all sorts of animals, and I do like capuchins and japanese macaques.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yes he is.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
No, he's younger by a few years.

*Is your sona a real creature?*
He's a generic anthro monkey and I haven't quite seen a species with his characteristics, so imma say unlikely.

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Plantigrade

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
The idea was mine but I can't draw for shit, so other people have done that part.

*Serious or silly?*
Depends on the situation, but leans towards more serious. He can be goofy though

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
He's a character I chose to represent certain aspects of me, as well as things I look for in people. But he's not me in furry form, that's for sure.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
No, only a few friends.


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Aug 2, 2018)

1) yes, my favorite 2 animals ^w^

2) yes, i am fenale, and so is my sona

3) yes, i an the same age as my sona

4) maybe?

5) ??

6) designed by a little of help

7) a little of both

8) basicly my furry form

9) yes


----------



## ShyFox (Aug 2, 2018)

What a brilliant thread! I must say, this is perhaps one of the most entertaining and pertinent ones I have seen yet. 

1: Frankly, no. I do not like foxes in real life frankly. It may seem odd, but I would not even consider them cute really. They have never struck my intrigue. I don’t even like them depicted in feral form.  The only reason I have chosen one is the similarities in personality, and their cute appearance in artwork.

2: More or less, I suppose so.

3: I would say so, yes. Perhaps he is younger biologically, but equivalent to my age in his species.

4: Yes, he is a fox.

5: He is a digitigrade Fox. I do not like foxes that are plantigrade to be completely honest.

6: He was made entirely by me. I have also created all art of him that exists. However, it is abysmal, hence I do not use it. I hope to get a talented artist to draw him soon.

7: He is a mix of both. He is a serious, quiet, and shy fox. However, being a fox, he is mischievous and has a troublesome streak. He also is sneaky, and very “slinky” for lack of a better word.

8: I cannot truly say. Perhaps they represent parts of me rather than me in general. Regardless, I do relate to him in a multitude of ways.

9: I have not thought much of this question to be entirely honest. I will come back to this at a later point once I have developed him more as a character.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 2, 2018)

1. Nah, Dog Friend is Best Friend. Not even the best species of Deer, I got nothing on the Majestic Caribou/Reindeer. But I wanted to pick something local, I guess.

2 and 3: yes, we're both 24-year old Asex Males.

4. Sometimes I like to believe Deer are real, but I never really see them. Just glimpses.

5. Digitigrade. Maximum cuteness.

6. Designed by me, but it's simple enough that I doubt it matters who designed it lol

7. Why not both?

8. Basically want him to be me, but just slightly better.

9. I dunno.


----------



## Derron116 (Aug 2, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Oh boy do I have lots of silly questions.
> 
> Is your sona based on your favorite animal?
> 
> ...


1. Yes. I love that the dinosaur most like the Velociraptors in Jurassic Park actually lived in Utah.

2. Yep.

3. Yep.

4. Indeed.

5. The Anthropomorphic version is plantigrade for future fursuit purposes.

6. I used evosaur.com for a color reference and nature made the Utahraptor.

7. Serious honestly, with a bit of silly.

8. Zephyris is entirely me.

9. No more than I do, so not that many.


----------



## Daisy Nova (Aug 2, 2018)

I love these questions 

1. No, although I love deer a lot. My favorite animal is the sting ray <3

2. Yes she is, although I'll probably make a male sona as well at some point since I do crossdress.

3. Yep! At the moment, 21.

4. Yes, with some edits. Only male deer have horns, but she has teensy lil baby horns, so she's not 100% accurate. Plus, her design is based on the faun of a species. The adults lose the pretty spots on the back, so I based her on the faun, even though she's an adult.

5. Digitigrade. I like the aesthetic of it haha

6. Designed by me in my head, but all artwork will be by other folks. I can't draw lol

7. More on the silly side, but mostly anxious.

8. Pretty much me in furry form. She plays up some of my personality traits (anxiety, curiosity) and is freer to show them than I am.

9. Haven't thought about this one. In the "canon" of her life, I know one for sure. But otherwise, she's up to make them if anyone's nice!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 2, 2018)

1. One of them. My favorite animal is a Dragon, my favorite real animal is a Dilophosaurus (my sona), and my favorite living animal is a bat.

2. Yes. 

3. Yes yes

4. It was at one time. All we have are skeletons and footprints though. The biggest liberty I took was with my protofeathers. We don't know if Dilophosaurus had any, but if it did it would not look like that. But I wanted it to represent my real-life long hair, which has always been important to my identity. (It also doubles as a subtle nod to the wildly inaccurate but nevertheless iconic frill from the film version of Jurassic Park - in fact static electricity will make my protofeathers take that shape ^_^)

5. Digitigrade definitely

6. Designed solely by me, but @Alear drew the definitive version based on my initial sketch.

7. 75/25 favoring silly

8. Yes, 100% me but as an anthropomorphic animal. I have other characters, but this is me as me in this furry-sphere.

9. Not great in quantity but wonderful in quality. And that's just how we like it.


----------



## Yetanotherfemboyfox (Aug 2, 2018)

1: yus, why? because foxes are just too cute to not be!






2: yup and he’s gay, because I’m gay it works out quite well for me! *wink wink*



3: more or less, I don’t feel any need for him to be any older or younger



4:







5: digitigrade 4 life! seriously I love the way it looks.



6: well, I needed a bit of inspiration form night in the woods I imagined how I'd look in the game and then took the resulting fox and put him in a more detailed art style in order to work out the fine details. then got him as a result. (that’s why his front most canines are sticking out of his lips, and why he’s shown with two red hairclips)


7: what does the fox say?  



8: honestly it’s just meh, as a fox.



9: he has as many friends as I do. o3o


----------



## Alear (Aug 2, 2018)

This is a wonderful idea, but where's your answers?! D: I demand your answers @Skychickens !!

_Is your sona based on your favorite animal? _
My most favored species technically for the current sona. This one has existed just a few months, the one before this was a grey (w/ blue markings) Pomeranian, and about a decade ago before that, it was still a domestic long hair, but black with some white markings.

_Is your sona the same gender as you?_
She is the same sex, specifically I actually try to draw it accurate to my body type to help me feel more comfortable in my own skin. = u =

_Is your sona the same age as you? _
For the most part minus her D&D version.

_Is your sona a real creature?_
Species yes, but unless someone was really cruel there would not be a pink and purple cat running around. lol

_Plantigrade or digitigrade?_
Digitigrade, all the way. * n *

_Designed solely by you or someone else?_
Mostly by me, but someone else picked the colors based off a gift they gave me. (Albeit I turned up the brightness, cause I'm loud)

_Serious or silly?_
90% Silly with 11% Serious, because sometimes you have to turn it up to 11.

_Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?_
For the most part me, which is probably why she's not a whole bunch in my gallery.

_Do they have a lot of friends?_
Not really too sure on this variation. There's a few good ones though that help bring out that adoration and silliness.

*Bonus question for others!!! *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?


----------



## Yetanotherfemboyfox (Aug 2, 2018)

I've had many many others before my foxo. and because I am changing due to the nature of life, so shall my fox boi.


----------



## Alear (Aug 2, 2018)

Yetanotherfemboyfox said:


> I've had many many others before my foxo. and because I am changing due to the nature of life, so shall my fox boi.


That's pretty wonderful. You can track the progress and see the evolution in you and not just the art then. Your answer to number 7 was also hysterical!


----------



## KyooTea (Aug 2, 2018)

1:Sorta? More like I always felt akin to rabbits and crows, so wanted some way to combine them. Plus, my zodiac is Aries, and chinese is Ox, so it just felt like I needed horns/antlers of some kind.

2. Yup

3. Also yup.

4. No. Real mythology, if that counts lol.

5. Very slim digitigrade

6. Me!

7. Same answer as 8.

8. They are me. It's what I would imagine myself to be like if I woke up in an anthro world. I'm both silly and serious at times, so I guess it really just depends on what my irl mood is.

9. I wish lol (plz be my friend)

Edit; Add bonus question: I'm not even a month into the fandom, so this would be my first. I might change some aspects, but I think it'll mostly be based on what happens to me in the real world, as my character reflects on that.


----------



## David Drake (Aug 2, 2018)

Alear said:


> This is a wonderful idea, but where's your answers?! D: I demand your answers @Skychickens !!
> 
> ***
> 
> *Bonus question for others!!! *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?



I second that demand (unless it was given as I was writing this)

BONUS: This is my only true Public Fursona, though I have several private OCs, and I doubt heavily that will change.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Aug 2, 2018)

Is your sona based on your favorite animal?
-Yes! I like wolves, but also love kitsunes. (For what ever reason, I like a lot o' tails)

Is your sona the same gender as you?
-Yep

Is your sona the same age as you?
-Yep

Is your sona a real creature?
-Yes and No. Wolves are real. Kitsunes are not (Sadly)

Plantigrade or digitigrade?
-I guess Plantigrade, not certain on that 100%

Designed solely by you or someone else?
-My design, but I've had help with the exact fur pattern.  I had the base fur design, but slight changes have been made by the artists that I've taken a liking to

Serious or silly?
-Can be both 

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?
-Yep, although slight-slight changes here and there.

Do they have a lot of friends?
-Good at making them ^w^


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 2, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> Kitsunes are not (Sadly)


That's just what they want you to think


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 2, 2018)

@Alear Okay okay! XD I updated my first post to include my answers.

*Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*

I used to have a fluffy feral winged cat. I still sometimes think about them but I never fleshed them out. 
I may change out LV someday but they are still relatively new.


----------



## Alear (Aug 2, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> @Alear Okay okay! XD I updated my first post to include my answers.
> 
> *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
> 
> ...


Thank you for updating it! It honestly makes your icon all the more hilarious now knowing LV is 2/3rds necromancer. lmao Absolutely adorable. ;u; The feral winged cat sounds like it has potential as a character too!


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 2, 2018)

Alear said:


> Thank you for updating it! It honestly makes your icon all the more hilarious now knowing LV is 2/3rds necromancer. lmao Absolutely adorable. ;u; The feral winged cat sounds like it has potential as a character too!


Right? LV is a fun character to mess with. I had fun drawing their tail in the full picture.


----------



## Alear (Aug 2, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Right? LV is a fun character to mess with. I had fun drawing their tail in the full picture.


The tail is a super cutie detail with it being all splayed out! LV seems more frazzled because of it lol I also love your header/bumps in your shop. (Don't remember if I told you before)


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 2, 2018)

Alear said:


> The tail is a super cutie detail with it being all splayed out! LV seems more frazzled because of it lol I also love your header/bumps in your shop. (Don't remember if I told you before)


I don't remember but thank you anyway~!


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 2, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favourite animal?
*
You bet! Always loved em so it seemed natural.

*Is your sona the same gender a you?*​
Yep.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*

Indeed. Was 19 when i made him and is 21 now. RPs may alter this though.

*Is your sona a real creature?*

Definitely real, but legendary in its own right. GO FOXOS!

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*

I know foxes are digitigrade IRL, but i've rarely actually drawn my sona's feet, and even when i have it's a bit ambigious.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?
*
Just by me, though the larger image my icon is cropped from features a badge on the tunic which was designed by a friend.

*Serious or silly?*

Hmmm, kind of both! He can be a bit sarcastic and engage in mischeif, but is tempered by some self controll and sophistication.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?
*
Definitely me in furry form. Personality's pretty similar, though maybe a bit exadurated sometimes.
*
Do they have a lot of friends?
*
Like me, mainly a small collection of close friends and a larger pantheon of buddies.

*Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*

I have quite a few others, mainly in the mind at this stage though. However, I have another well developed sona, Elias the striped hyena, who's much more fun loving and silly. I don't think i'll ever retire any of my sonas, maybe just alter them a bit over time and make some more prominent at different points.

**Bonus Question*

Does your sona live in the same place as you? If not, where?*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 2, 2018)

Is your sona based on your favorite animal?
No, Pandas are not my fav animals, they're lazy and stupid, Just like me... I hate pandas just like I hate myself

Is your sona the same gender as you?
I identify as an apache attack helicopter

Is your sona the same age as you?
I'm 250 years old, my sona is still a sperm swimming in my dad's balls

Is your sona a real creature?
Due to imminent extinction, pandas will be a thing of legend

Plantigrade or digitigrade?
Digitigrade because I still want to wear pants unlike you degenerates

Designed solely by you or someone else?
Designed by Samwise

Serious or silly?
My every existence is a silly joke

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?
I'm a panda in real life. >:U 

Do they have a lot of friends?
Yes! I'm going to die without friends! Please love me...


----------



## LagoMyEggo (Aug 2, 2018)

First forum post!? : o

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Nah, I like tigers and dogs best, but I identify most with hares and other lagomorphs; I think they best fit my body type and temperament.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yup.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Yup!

*Is your sona a real creature?*
Yeah, he's a Belgian hare. (Not a waffle bunny, despite my profile picture.)

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Plantigrade, at least the way I draw him. Easier to put stylish shoes on 'im that way.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Solely by me. I haven't really had him commissioned yet. I've taken inspiration from some other artists' work, though.

*Serious or silly?*
Fairly serious, but definitely fun. The "waffle bunny" in my profile picture is kind of a joke, though.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Basically me, if somewhat idealized. He's a lot cuter, for one thing, but his body type, clothing, and activities are pretty close to the real me.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
Well, if you mean fursona friends––kinda? I've drawn a lot of my non-furry friends as anthros alongside him. As for friends who really identify as furries, none whatsoever.

EDIT: *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
I've never had another fursona, but it took me a long dang time to decide on a species. I was always considering a tiger, or a dog, but in a lot of ways they didn't really feel right. Maybe I'll change from a Belgian hare later on, but for now I'm pretty set on it.


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 2, 2018)

_*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*_
Yeah I think I’d say so! Highlands cattle are super cute, I love cows in general but the swoopy emo hair wins me over hardcore. Alternatively I actually really like fish/marine biology but full offense; I will die before I figure out how to make an anthro spiny lumpsucker a cute emo kid.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*



 

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
More or less!

*Is your sona a real creature?*
I mean I’ve never seen one irl for all I know it’s all an elaborate ruse!

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
I honestly can’t decide! I have a unicorn OC who I’ve always drawn as a digitigrade but something about doing it with Axxe always looks...weird.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
I maked that. 

*Serious or silly?*
Who tf would I be if I actually had a serious sona?

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
He’s me but somehow shittier. Or better. Maybe we’re both equally terrible in different ways?

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
LOL nah. He’s got like 2 and they are nnnot great people! _just like in real life sobsob_


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 2, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?


I'm too new to have a second Fursona, but I guess Slytherin Umbreon could count.
I doubt I'd ever change, considering I still won't let go of Umbreon, and continue calling my Fursona the same name.
It's confusing.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 3, 2018)

I hope this helps clear up the confusion.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Aug 3, 2018)

Is your sona based on your favorite animal?
yes

Is your sona the same gender as you?
yep

Is your sona the same age as you?
mhm

Is your sona a real creature?
yeah

Plantigrade or digitigrade?
he's plantigrade 98% of the time unless I feel like drawing digitigrade 

Designed solely by you or someone else?
all by me

Serious or silly?
he's not serious unless he absolutely has to be,so I'd say silly 

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?
he's me in furry form

Do they have a lot of friends?
no lol


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 3, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> ; I will die before I figure out how to make an anthro spiny lumpsucker a cute emo kid.


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 3, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal? *
Hell Yea

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yep

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
No

*Is your sona a real creature?*
no


*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
digitigradee

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Yep Although I did buy art from a lot of artists 

*Serious or silly?*
He is really silly to the point where he is mischievous

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Yes tbh

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
Would not say a lot but there are some.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 3, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
- Don't really have a favourite animal so in that sense no.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
- Yes

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
- Yes

*Is your sona a real creature?*
- Yes

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
- Plantigrade

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
- Solely by me, the little design there is

*Serious or silly?*
- Serious, except when drunk or very tired

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
- Very heavily based on my real life self with the exception that I usually don't smoke

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
- Quite a lot


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 5, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
One of them! I also like lizards.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yep.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
He's 18, I'm 28. 

*Is your sona a real creature?*
It's based off an actual species, which is the Blue Poison Dart Frog.

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Plantigrade.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Head is 100% mine. I did have the idea for my body, but @lachrymosiac developed it for me through a commission and I loved it.

*Serious or silly?*
Silly 99% of the time. And absent-minded.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Basically me in furry form. His magic powers are based off my passion for music making and the attraction for shiny, colorful stuff.

*Do they have a lot of friends? *
A few close ones. He's known by his neighborhood for the low interacting skills, but at the same time he's able to gather people together due to music being literally at the tip of his fingers. 

*Does your sona live in the same place as you? If not, where?*
He lives in a forest area in Brazil, so it's me up to that point. However, I live in an apartment close to the sea and my sona lives in a giant mushroom nearby a pond.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 7, 2018)

*Is your sona close to their family?*
He's never met his biological family, but he considers his former black-ops team to be as close as a family can be.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
He prefers tea over coffee, but drinks both.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Not really.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
No.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
You could say so. He's the only monkey for miles and miles around.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Average, from what he could gather.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
He's never met any of his kind before, so he wouldn't know. He'd assume no because of the scar on his face.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
He rather likes bunnies.

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Unknown biological family size. A dozen or so people in his team.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
Yes, very much so. He trains every single day.

[edit]
*Have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
I've never had any other completed sona, although Rimna was originally supposed to be a deer and later a bunny, and he had a different name. At this point and time, I don't think I'd ever want to change him. I might end up creating a bunch of OC's, but he'd be my main squeeze.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 7, 2018)

*has a check and finds out Round 2 has begun*

*Is your sona close to their family?*
Kinda. He lives by himself, but eventually meets his parents and sisters.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Tea. Doesn't like coffee.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
SALT.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
Nope. Doesn't intend to be in one either.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
He's known for his unique musical abilities, so yeah!

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Tall by a laaaaarge distance if we're talking IRL. He's 1.78 m (5.83 ft), whereas their species may range from 3 to 4.5 cm. In the furry world I guess he's average.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
I don't know! XD

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Sure. Anything that talks.

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Not really.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
Yes! He might be slow at thinking, but physically can be rather energetic.


----------



## ShyFox (Aug 7, 2018)

I am delighted to see more questions have been added! Here are my responses to round 2! 

-Is your sona close to their family?

He is not. His family is merely a distant memory to him, having either died or long been forgotten over the years.

-Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?

He can be found indulging in both! However, given that he lives in a remote mountain range, coffee is a rare indulgence reserved for his trips to the local cafe. 

-Is your sona afraid of anything?

Quite like myself, deep, murky, water

-Is your sona in a relationship?

He is not. I am unsure if it is something that would interest him, despite being a fox. Ha!

-Is your sona popular in their social circle?

As someone residing in a small mountain town, when he is not traveling, he has only a small group of others he socializes with. Amongst them, he is neither more or less popular than average.

-Is your sona tall or short for their species?

He is an average height. 

-Is your sona considered attractive by theirspecies?

Perhaps. However, he is designed to appear more cuddly and huggable than he is sexually attractive. 

-Is your sona fond of members of other species?

He perhaps has an unusual affinity for deer, but he will never admit such a thing! 

-Is your sona from a big family?

He is from the family Canidae, which is reasonably large.

-Is your sona physically fit?

His fitness is not highlighted by his design, as he merely looks like a fox which stands upon two legs. However, he has a healthy weight and build.


----------



## TimFox (Aug 8, 2018)

*- ROUND ONE -*
*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Eyyyup, I always - always - loved foxes c:

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Absolutely!

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Absolutely.

*Is your sona a real creature?*
A 100% common fox :3

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Digitigrade... I guess. Considering I understand the translation of those words correctly xD

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
I designed him, but never actually drew him myself.

*Serious or silly?*
BOTH! I mean... Both, of course.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
He's me like the way I want to be - like I would be without social rules/requirements.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
Hmm... No. But good ones :3

*Have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
No, I only have... Me. Change? Does that include TG as well? ;3

*- ROUND TWO -*
*Is your sona close to their family?*
Moooooooooooooore or less. He has a good relationship to his family, but doesn't see them very often.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Coffee!

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Heights x__x

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
Sometimes? ;D It depends mostly on the currently running RPs <3

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Uh?

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Normal xD

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
I sure hope so ;3

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Skunks! Dragons! And... Uh... Wolves, I guess?

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Uh... No.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
Once again: Normal xD


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 8, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> _*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*_
> Yeah I think I’d say so! Highlands cattle are super cute, I love cows in general but the swoopy emo hair wins me over hardcore. Alternatively I actually really like fish/marine biology but full offense; I will die before I figure out how to make an anthro spiny lumpsucker a cute emo kid.
> 
> *Is your sona the same gender as you?*
> ...


*Round Two*

*Is your sona close to their family?*
Honestly that’s something I’ve never really thought of but I’d say yes! He’s an only child who was baby’d to hell and back and it really shows. He’s a total wuss.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Coffee but specifically coffee from shitty diners he and his friends roll up to at like 3 am. Being hardcore is tiring. <\3

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Losing his majestic swoopy emo hair. Becoming a burger which is incredibly dark and implies that’s a thing in whatever universe he lives in.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
Nope he’s sad and alone and probably has an anime body pillow somewhere and even then? They’re just friends.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
NO LOL. He’s good for two things; guilting into doing dumb shit and taking the blame when he and his friends get into trouble. 

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Short. I like to imagine bulls/bovines/whatever as relatively tall and built. He’s liddle and fat.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
In a weird doofy kind of way maybe? Unconventionally attractive at best.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
He’s conviently friends with mainly other farm animals. You gosh darn city slickers! -hoof shake-

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Small by blood, big in the sense that he has so many “uncles/cousins/aunts seven times removed” he doesn’t actually know most of them.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
LMAO


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Aug 8, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Yeah!! I love rats, i have a connection with them, almost spiritual

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yea she is

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Eeeeyup!

*Is your sona a real creature?*
For as far as i know, rats are real rodents

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
I'm not sure what these words mean
*
Designed solely by you or someone else?*
I made her together with my friend but i kinda gave it my own personal twist in the end as well so..

*Serious or silly?*
Silly

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
She's me but also kind of her own person? I'm not rly sure.. she's like.. an alter ego ?? or not.. hmm

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
No, actually she's quite lonely

*Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? 
Do you think you'd ever change them?*
I haven't had another sona, i do have another original character but i'm not planning on having her as a sona. I am not sure if i will change Mimi, it depends.

*Round 2:*

*Is your sona close to their family?*
She's moreof a lonesome kinda gal so she's not really.. i mean she loves her family but they're not a big part in her life

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Tea, lotsa tea

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
What ISNT she scared of?

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
Nope, never was. Although she's open for a relationship so..

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Not really? she's actually quiet and people tend to not even notice her

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Shortish, most rats are smol though so she's avarage

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
I don't know? she's cute and poofy though

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
She loves cats, believe it or not!

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Yeah, she has lotsa cousins but she doesn't talk to them that much

*Is your sona physically fit?*
Lol, don't think so.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 8, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Actually no, I created him by accident and I liked it so he stayed
* 

Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yup
*
Is your sona the same age as you?*
Yes, Im 24 but I feel like im 40 at least so I made it look like stress made him look older
*
Is your sona a real creature?*
A bobcat, Yes he is
*
Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Plantigrade*,* I will change his clothes for every time period so it needs to be planti
*
Designed solely by you or someone else?*
By me and my interest in history
*
Serious or silly?*
Just like me, It completely depends on situation
*
Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Bit yes and no, character similar to mine but I do not drink and I have never been to XVII Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth
*
Do they have a lot of friends?*
One real friend and few trusted people

*Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) *
Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?
I dont think I will change him, only clothes


*Round Two*

Is your sona close to their family?
As I said he is basically me. My family is in ruins, father is a scumbag which destroyed my surname, brother told everyone to fuck off, sister is slightly mental. Only mother stayed there

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?
Mostly tea

Is your sona afraid of anything?
Riding on horseback (ironically), being outnumbered, execution in brutal way

Is your sona in a relationship?
Not anymore...

Is your sona popular in their social circle?
Liked by some and hated by many, Disrespected due to lack of funds but feared by everyone for unpredictibility

Is your sona tall or short for their species?
Taller I would say, not the giant but not short either

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?
Not by the looks but for the voice and confidence

Is your sona fond of members of other species?
Absolutely, as long as they are not invaders

Is your sona from a big family?
Family tree is massive but does it matter if family is broken anyway?

Is your sona physically fit?
More agile than strong, the heaviest thing he can lift is anvil from ground but has got the cat reflexes


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 8, 2018)

Is your sona based on your favourite animal? Yes

Is your sona the same gender as you? I have no idea

Is your sona the same age as you? Yup

Is your sona a real creature? No, anthro fennecs aren't real. XD

Plantigrade or digitigrade? DIGIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Designed solely by you or someone else? Inspiration from other designs I've seen, but I designed it myself.

Serious or silly? Sort of in the middle. Leaning toward silly, but can def be serious.

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you? They are a furry form of the ideal version of me, be it real or not.

Do they have a lot of friends? Not technically, I haven't introduced them yet.

Have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them? I have had sonas that I've scrapped and changed.

Is your sona close to their family? I never gave them a family, so... idk. Not really.

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker? Equally both

Is your sona afraid of anything? The writer of that super smash bros fanfic, mostly.

Is your sona in a relationship? My sona is the ideal version of me, so I made sure they aren't broken and are able to have sexual attraction. But even so, no.

Is your sona popular in their social circle? I regard them as online me, so... not really.

Is your sona tall or short for their species? Pretty tall for an anthro fennec.

Is your sona considered attractive by their species? Yes, but still can't really manage to get a partner. Even if they are the ideal version of me, they can't handle a relationship, because I would need that skill as well.

Is your sona fond of members of other species? Yes.

Is your sona from a big family? Still doesn't have a family. XD

Is your sona physically fit? Nope. Well, maybe for a fennec, but nah. They're pretty average, strength wise.


----------



## Derron116 (Aug 8, 2018)

Derron116 said:


> 1. Yes. I love that the dinosaur most like the Velociraptors in Jurassic Park actually lived in Utah.
> 
> 2. Yep.
> 
> ...



*Round 2*

Is your sona close to their family?

I'd say they are a bit estranged. Like they are on positive terms, but he doesn't try that hard to stay on contact.

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?

Definitely coffee, especially mocha. Mmm mocha...

Is your sona afraid of anything?

Social situations, trying new things, the feeling of failure.

Is your sona in a relationship?

He is aro-ace and has no interest in Quasi-Platonic Relationships. So no ;p

Is your sona popular in their social circle?

I'd say no.

Is your sona tall or short for their species?

About average.

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?

I don't believe so.

Is your sona fond of members of other species?

He views them with the same apathy he has with other Utahraptors.

Is your sona from a big family?

Local family? No. Just Mother, Father, and three offspring.

Is your sona physically fit?

Is it possible for a dinosaur to gain fat? Let's say a bit more than me, which isn't saying much.


----------



## Alyssa.the.fox (Aug 8, 2018)

Is your sona close to their family?

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?
Yes..coffee keeps me alive!

Is your sona afraid of anything?
Sharp things

Is your sona in a relationship?
No... ;w;

Is your sona popular in their social circle?
No... ;w;

Is your sona tall or short for their species?
Tall for my species

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?
Maybe...?

Is your sona fond of members of other species?
Have not seen another cat fox..

Is your sona from a big family?
No. One cat fox ive seen is myself. ;w;

Is your sona physically fit?
Yes


----------



## Dongding (Aug 8, 2018)

*Round One*
Is your sona based on your favorite animal?
*- Aesthetically, absolutely.*
Is your sona the same gender as you?
*- Yes.*
Is your sona the same age as you?
*- Yes.*
Is your sona a real creature?
*- Yes.*
Plantigrade or digitigrade?
*- Unguligrade.*
Designed solely by you or someone else?
*- Me.*
Serious or silly?
*- Both.*
Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?
*- A hapless outlet for particular interests.*
Do they have a lot of friends?
*- Makes new friends all the time.

Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?
*- Only one. He's already gone through some changes but he feels right now. <3
*
*Round Two*

Is your sona close to their family?
*- No.*
Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?
*- Coffee.*
Is your sona afraid of anything?
*- Sheep are cowar~ *Ahem* timid creatures.*
Is your sona in a relationship?
*- Whether he likes it or not.*
Is your sona popular in their social circle?
*- Extremely.*
Is your sona tall or short for their species?
*- Normal height... well, maybe a hair shorter than average.*
Is your sona considered attractive by their species?
*- Yes, when they're into shrimpy runts.*
Is your sona fond of members of other species?
*- Anything with a pulse.*
Is your sona from a big family?
*- Yes. He was a middle child.*
Is your sona physically fit?
*- He's been meaning to get a space-gym membership...
*
Can we add "Which species is your fursona?" to the list? :3

Which species is your fursona?
*- Sheep.*


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> *- Sheep are cowar~ *Ahem* timid creatures.*


Once you pick up a sheep, it'll stop trying to run away.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 8, 2018)

There's a reason our sheep armies always surrender; we're irredeemable cowards. It's mostly the prospect of pain and death we're afraid of...


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 8, 2018)

*Round Two*

Is your sona close to their family?
Yes

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?
Coffee has a reversed effect on him 


Is your sona afraid of anything?
Moths Although he does have one as a friend.

Is your sona in a relationship?
No

Is your sona popular in their social circle?
No

Is your sona tall or short for their species?
Average wolf size 

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?
Had some other wolves ask him out but he prefers to be single 

Is your sona fond of members of other species?
Yes.

Is your sona from a big family?
No

Is your sona physically fit?
He a sword-wielding wolf 
how could he not be fit?


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 8, 2018)

I added my answers to round two on the first post and put an example for the planti/digi question.

Thanks so much for all of you that have answered! 
@Dongding I added your suggestion to the bottom of round 2!


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Aug 8, 2018)

Is your sona based on your favorite animal?
Idk I love all animals so I guess?
Is your sona the same gender as you?
Yes 

Is your sona the same age as you?
Yes!

Is your sona a real creature?
No

Plantigrade or digitigrade?
Digi 60% of the time unless im lazy

Designed solely by you or someone else?
BY ME owo

Serious or silly?
Do you except a pink and blue dog to be serious?

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?
They are meeeee

Do they have a lot of friends?
tbh no they arent in the same universe as my other characters


----------



## Nihles (Aug 8, 2018)

Is your sona based on your favorite animal? Absolutely!  But I also love deer, wolves, and big cats.

Is your sona the same gender as you? 99% of the time. But you can never account for all the mad science and wild magic out there in RP world.

Is your sona a real creature? Possibly?  Fennec bred with domestic breed of fox...

Plantigrade or digitigrade? Digitigrade in art, but if I ever bring him into the real world the suit will almost definitely be plantigrade for so many practical reasons.

Designed solely by you or someone else? Thanks for all the help @Skychickens 

Serious or silly? Does anyone take anything seriously here?

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you? Basically me, just waaaaaay cuter. And more fabulous. Can't have pierced ears or dyed hair in my STUPID REAL LIFE job.

Do they have a lot of friends? Can't have too many 

Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?

*Round Two*

Is your sona close to their family? Not really, just left the 'burbs for the city and doing my own thing.

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?




Is your sona afraid of anything? Loneliness and boredom

Is your sona in a relationship? Married, but I'm let off the leash from time to time, since she can't keep up!

Is your sona popular in their social circle? He likes to think so...

Is your sona tall or short for their species? Short

Is your sona considered attractive by their species? I am a callipygian dream!

Is your sona fond of members of other species? Fond of everything that can snuggle!

Is your sona physically fit? Has legs, will dance for days


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 9, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*

More or less. He is lizardlike, but not based on any real species.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*

Yes.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*

Yes, but if the situation calls for it, his age can be ambiguous. There is also drawings of him as a hatchling.
Not like that, you perverts.

*Is your sona a real creature?*

No, he is a fictional created species.

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*

Lizard feet are flat but quite different from your plantigrade human or mammal feet. In earlier versions, he did walk on his toes. I guess he can do both, because he is a reptile and therefore superior.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*

Me, but his species was co-created by me and two friends.

*Serious or silly?*

Serious. He (I) is a miserable bastard.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*

Basically me. That's why he's not really anthro and I didn't choose a real animal sona.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*

No, lizards aren't known for having big social circles.

*Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*

I have two other characters that are kind of like half-sonas, but they're more just like regular characters. I won't change them, they're not fir to be a sona, and my current one is perfect and godlike anyway, so why would you even ask??

*Is your sona close to their family?*

No. He had a mother, but she abandoned him shortly after hatching.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*

Both, but they have to be sweet and preferably cold.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*

Puppets, dying, and dying alone.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*

Yes, he has a boyfriend who is a bastard, and a dirty, impute hybrid species.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*

No. Everyone hates him and prefers his bastard boyfriend.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*

Average >:[

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*

In some ways. Males of his species put a lot of effort into looking pretty to attract mates. But in other ways, he is ugly and creepy.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*

No, he's a specieist and reptilian supremacist. He particularily doesn't like canines and equines. However, he has a soft spot for birds.
Which he has tried to seduce

*Is your sona from a big family?*

No, he was an only child.

*Is your sona physically fit?*

Yes, and he is pretty flexible.

*What is your species?*

Lizard-person


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 9, 2018)

1) Sadly, I don't have a family.

2) I drink neither, but I guess tea sounds nice.

3) I am afraid of a few things. Mostly if there is or isn't an afterlife for me.

4) I'm single. A relationship wouldn't work with my job and lifestyle.

5) I'm well known, but I would not consider myself popular.

6) I'm about 7 feet tall, so I am above the average height

7) I have been told by many that I am attractive for a dragon.

8)I'm fond of any species really, but I prefer A.I since I can relate to them.

9) I don't come from a big family, but I'm not the only one of my kind.

10) I am very physically fit actually.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 9, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Yup, he's a cat and cats are my favorite animals.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
No, I am female and he is male.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Nope. Sunburst is (physically) a few years older than me, him being 19 and me being 15.

*Is your sona a real creature?*
Yes.

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Plantigrade. I've never really liked digitigrade legs on my anthros, mostly because I don't like drawing them.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
He was designed initially by someone else, with a few minor tweaks from me over the years.

*Serious or silly?*
Sunburst acts silly on the outside but he's very serious internally and tends to pretend he's happier than he really is.
*
Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
The latter. Sunburst and I are very similar in personality but he's still different than me and has his own life story.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
No, Sunburst tends to struggle to keep meaningful friendships. Generally, he was picked on a lot in school and caused him to avoid interaction in most cases. When he was forced to interact with others, Sunburst would act extremely outgoing to cover up his insecurities and his weird sense of humor often chased people off. His only real friends were Lucent and Connie, the only people that he opened up to
*
Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
I once called a character my fursona in 2015 but I didn't really understand what a fursona was, so no. And I doubt I'd ever change my fursona now.

*Is your sona close to their family?*
Sunburst is fairly close to his brother, knowing him before he became antisocial. Other than that, no.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
I'd see Sunburst as a coffee person, just like me. Coffee is great.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
He has the constant fear of abandonment.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
Yes. He was almost together with Lucent since they confessed to one another but Lucent passed before they could establish a relationship. But he has since gotten together with Connie, a friend he makes later in life.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Certainly not, sadly. Like me, he's a social outcast.
*
Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
In his universe, species are the heights a human would be and it's usually independent of their species. That being said, he's slightly below average, being 5"8.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
I'd say he's moderately attractive, but there are plenty of inter-species relationships.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
I don't think the species would determine whether Sunburst was fond of them, he's not biased in that regard.

*Is your sona from a big family?*
No. Not much is known about the rest of his family, but he only has one brother, so probably not.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
Yes. He's not muscular, but he is a healthy weight for his age, seeing as he is a sporty person and gets excercise as a result.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

*Round One*
Is your sona based on your favorite animal?
Yes

Is your sona the same gender as you?
Yes

Is your sona the same age as you?
He's in his mid thirties

Is your sona a real creature?
Yes? (Do folfs actually exist?)

Plantigrade or digitigrade?
Digitigrade

Designed solely by you or someone else?
By me alone

Serious or silly?
Serious

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?
Somewhere in between

Do they havea lot of friends?
Just two pets. A Raven and a rattlesnake

*Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Doyou think you'd ever change them?
I have a wendigo and I've already changed one Sona before

Is your sona close to their family?
Mom left and Dad was gunned down

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?
Whiskey

Is your sona afraid of anything?
Nope

Is your sona in a relationship?
It's strange

Is your sona popular in their social circle?
He's a loner

Is your sona tall or short for their species?
Tall

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?
He doesn't see many others

Is your sona fond of members of other species?
Foxes

Is your sona from a big family?
Nope, just him, mom and dad

Is your sona physically fit?
Above average build but is more of a deadeye (incredible accuracy)

BONUS fromDongding: What is your species?
Folf (but predominantly wolf)


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 10, 2018)

*Round One*
Is your sona based on your favorite animal ? I have no particularly favorite animal, but yeah, Dragons are one of my chosens ^^

Is your sona the same gender as you ? Yes Sir ! 

Is your sona the same age as you ? Hopefully not (Cethocro is 14 billions years old...)

Is your sona a real creature ? Nope, but I hope ! 

Plantigrade or digitigrade ? Digitigrade

Designed solely by you or someone else ? I imagine him right now, but I will ask to an artist for design owo

Serious or silly ? Depend of mood

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you ? Character I choose 

Do they have a lot of friends ? Normally, yeah, but in fact, he's alone on Earth, for the moment ^^

*Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one ? Do you think you'd ever change them ? It's my first, and only, one 

*Round Two*

Is your sona close to their family ? He have no family, but if he had one, he'll be close to them, yeah

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker ? If he must choose, tea

Is your sona afraid of anything ? No, he shall no fear, by the Emperor !

Is your sona in a relationship ? Nope, or I don't know, and as I'm his creator, if I don't know something about him... I'm scared owo

Is your sona popular in their social circle ? Yep, his soldiers respected him like a superior AND like a friend ^^

Is your sona tall or short for their species ? Tall

Is your sona considered attractive by their species ? He never asked so... I don't know

Is your sona fond of members of other species ? He doesn't really need to eat so... I guess not

Is your sona from a big family ? Technically, yeah, a so huge family

Is your sona physically fit ? Yeah

BONUS from Dongding: What is your species ? Nil Dragon (my creation ^^ )


----------



## David Drake (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh boy.

ROUND 2 - FIGHT

1. Not as close as he used to be.

2. Nope. Can't stand warm liquids or caffiene.

3. Nonexistence. And, you know, an underlying general anxiety that's mostly ignored until its effects become serious

4. Just ended a toxic one.

5. Often becomes the de facto leader much to his chagrin

6. Average length, but a little more flexible.

7. Never met another. If there are any girl Dilos hiding out there, you tell me (I guess guy Dilos opinions matter too I'm just going to do far less with that info).

8. Ohhhhh yeah. ^\\\\^

9. No

10. Err...muscular legs, wiry arms, bit of a gut. So....not really?

11 (Bonus). Dilophosaurus wetherilli


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 11, 2018)

(Malik isnt my sona but I use him more than my actual sona so all answers will be based on him)
*
Round One
Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Nope.
*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Nope.
*Is your sona the same age as you?*
He's a year older.
*Is your sona a real creature?*
Yeah
*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Plantigrade
*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Designed solely by me for an animation project at school.
*Serious or silly?*
70% serious, 30% silly
*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Latter.
*Do they have a lot of friends?*
2 or 3...

*Round Two*

*Is your sona close to their family?*
He's a mama's boy but since mama's dead...eh. He's decently close with dad I guess.
*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
COFFEE.
*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Pretty sure he listed it down and buried it somewhere. But here's a freebie - thunder.
*Is your sona in a relationship?*
...is he? He's currently in a budding romance with @Le Chat Nécro 's Edelweiss
*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
I guess so...?
*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Decent? How tall are anthro foxes usually? Idk. He's taller than me but then again everyone's taller than me.
*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
I made this boy to be irresistible.
*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
yea sure anyone can be a friend provided that the friendship is advantageous...in a way
*Is your sona from a big family?*
If the hitmen, house staff, bodyguards, gunmen, errandboys and the like count then yeah--pretty big.
*Is your sona physically fit?*
Have you seen Malik? Dear lord.
*BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?*
Red fox-arctic fox mix. yep. he's a mutt.


----------



## Belatucadros (Aug 11, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Half yes, half no. Birds are my favorite animal, but since he's a gryphon he's also half feline. I don't care too much for cats...

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yep!

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Yep, same age!

*Is your sona a real creature?*
Nope, gryphons don't exist!

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Digitigrade.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Completely designed by me!

*Serious or silly?*
Silly. Very silly. He mostly represents the cheery, playful, and somewhat dimwitted side of me. That said, he can be very serious depending on the situation.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Basically me in furry form!

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
Nope. Just like me irl.

- Round Two

*Is your sona close to their family?*
Very close.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Like me, he loves a hot cup of tea!

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Conflict, the unknown, angry bees... the basics ya know?
*
Is your sona in a relationship?*
Nope, not yet.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
I'd say he would be!

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
He's a little shorter, or smaller than the average gryphon.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
I hope so!

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
He can like anyone, regardless of their species.

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Small, close-knit family.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
Actually, he is! He does spend quite a bit of time in the gym.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 11, 2018)

Adding the bonus from Round 1:

*Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
I had a fox when I was 14. Guifox was a one-tailed Tails with blue tennis shoes and green eyes. I'd lurk a lot on Sonic the Hedgehog communities at that time and people would create their own recolors/OCs; the "furry" label would be unheard of. I don't think I'll change my current one though.


----------



## FreeTraderBeowulf (Aug 12, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Very yes. I love all cats, but Pallas cats especially.

* Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yes

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
No. I'm 22, Vanko is 38.

*Is your sona a real creature?*
Yes!

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
I haven't thought about this before. I suppose either could work, but plantigrade works best with shoes.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Yes, he is entirely my own creation.
*
Serious or silly?*
Somewhere in between? He lives in a serious world with real consequences, but he has a sense of humour.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
I guess in some ways, he's an idealised form of myself.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
Vanko has a wide social circle, but there's only a few people outside of his crew he'd think of as 'friends'.

*Round 2
Is your sona close to their family?*
Yes, though he doesn't see them very often since his family is spread across several ships, operating across an entire Imperial sector, but when they do meet it's a very happy occasion.

* Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Coffee, definitely. This is one difference between me and Vanko- I prefer tea (Earl Grey, hot).*

Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Vanko is very loyal to his crew, and fears something bad happening to them more than anything.
*
 Is your sona in a relationship?*
No, he is currently single.
*
 Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
His crew definitely like him, and he has a good reputation among his business contacts, so I'd say yes. His family are also proud of him, as he's one of the few of them who operates their own starship.
*
 Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
He's taller than average at 6', though part of that is growing up in lower gravity.
* 
Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
I'd think so, yes.
*
Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
He gets along well with almost anything, but like a lot of anthros in his universe, dislikes humans for reasons that are unclear.
*
 Is your sona from a big family?*
Not really.
*
 Is your sona physically fit?*
Somewhat. He's strong and good with his hands, but only has average endurance.


----------



## Lucidic (Aug 12, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Kinda. I have a fondness for animals of the Bovidae family but I wouldn't call them my favorite.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yup!

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Well, yes until my birthday is nearing. Then I usually bump up her age.

*Is your sona a real creature?*
Yup!

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
O O F. Unguligrade.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Designed soley by me.

*Serious or silly?*
Silly in most cases, serious in others. In her highest moods, she can be very eccentric, jumpy and a bit of a pain in the ass.  She prefers to stay happy and positive but be serious when needed.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Basically me in furry form but on a more perkier scale.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
She wishes she did but still kinda likes and prefer having her small circles~

*Round Two*

*Is your sona close to their family?*
To the ones that she cares for and treats her well, yes.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Coffee drinker. And she loves it _sweet as shit. _

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Heights, most things horror, and the death of those she cares for.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
Nope. She'll probably be single forever.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Not really, tbh.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
She's 5'3 so...depending what a Sheep's height is supposed to be in an anthro setting, maybe a little?

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?
L m a o p r o b a b l y n o t

Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Of course! Canines and Horses especially. Really tall or big species kinda scare her a bit but she's overall fine with every one of them!

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Yes.
*
Is your sona physically fit?*
I mean....she's skinny but not fit. She's got good leg endurance but ain't got upper strength for shit.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 15, 2018)

Well, since I was tagged, I feel compelled to do this now too. 

*Round One
Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Yes. I love cats.
*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yes.
*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Roughly. 
*Is your sona a real creature?*
Yep
*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Depends on who's doing the drawing. 
*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Just by me. 
*Serious or silly?*
She is never silly ever. (but actually like... 80/20)
*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Character. I'm too boring.
*Do they have a lot of friends?*
2 and one is currently a zombie so I'm not sure if he really counts.

*Round Two*

*Is your sona close to their family?*
Not super. She's cool with her dad, but definitely clashes with her mom. No siblings. 
*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
COFFEE. COFFEE. COFFEE.
*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Failure.
*Is your sona in a relationship?*
It's... complicated. She is contemplating starting something with @zenmaldita  's Malik.
*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Nope. She is the black- er - white sheep. 
*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
She is smol.
*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
Sure, I guess. If petite is your thing. 
*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Yes? All of her friends and lovers have been of other species. She cares more about your brains than your body.
*Is your sona from a big family?*
Immediate, no. Extended, heck yes. Lots of cousins.
*Is your sona physically fit?*
No. She is very weak. 
*BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?* 
Simple house cat.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2018)

*Round One*
*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Yes, Drake is indeed based on my favorite animal, my favorite animal being the wolf.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yes, Drake is male, the same as me.
*
Is your sona the same age as you?*
Yes, he is. 
*
Is your sona a real creature?*
Yup, though the species could become endangered in the foreseeable future, unfortunately.
*
Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Digitigrade. Tho when it comes to art, plantigrade are at times better. Depends on the artist, really.
*
Designed solely by you or someone else?*
He is designed by me. Personality, looks, everything. But my drawing skills are crap, so I had a good friend of mine draw him. If it weren't for her, I wouldn't be sitting here today, having commissioned so much art of him.
*
Serious or silly?*
Both. It depends on the situation.
*
Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Drake is basically me, though with a tiny bit more.. Flare? Added to him(i.e., his lost arm and scar over his nose).
*
Do they have a lot of friends?*
Close friends? No. He is like me, rarely opens up to anyone. The few he *does* open up to he can't even put any value on as he treasures them immeasurably. 

*Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
Nah. I only have Drake, but also his female genderbent version named Jennifer. She is basically me as well, though female version.

As for changing.. Not really, no. I have considered a secondary Fursona at times. This one being a sergal, with a much more.. Sinister and darker background. 

There have been times where I've considered writing about his past, to be honest. Not just a couple paragraphs. A whole novel's worth. 
*
Round Two*

*Is your sona close to their family?*
Yeah, he is. Especially his two sisters.
*
Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Tea drinker, though prefer ice tea.
*
Is your sona afraid of anything?*
His.. Fears are basically mine, some of which I might have touched upon briefly. 
*
Is your sona in a relationship?*
Nope, though he might have something going on with Lissandra Melrakki, an arctic fox in the same universe he lives in. Who knows. They at least love to hang around with each other. A lot. <3
*
Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Both yes and no. Sometimes he's in the middle and/or the center of it all. Other times he would rather just be alone, away from everyone else. 
*
Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Average height, really. 183cm is pretty average for his species.
*
Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
Yeah, he is. Tho perhaps a little hard to approach on the dating front due to being extremely close to Lissandra, making others believe they are dating.
*
Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
He have a platonic friendship with an arctic fox named Lissandra Melrakki from the neighboring nation and Amelia, a black panther who is his childhood friend. So yes, he's fond of members of other species. Species matter not to him. Only personality.
*
Is your sona from a big family?*
His immediate family is not big: Two sisters and two parents. Expanding from there he's got 5 aunts and 12 cousins. 3 of those cousins are annoying as fuck. xD
*
Is your sona physically fit?*
Well, check for yourself. xD


Spoiler: Slightly hot-ish










*
What is your species?*
Black Wolf.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Sep 9, 2018)

Is your sona based on your favorite animal? Yes wolf

Is your sona the same gender as you? Yes, male

Is your sona the same age as you? Mid twenties so yeah

Is your sona a real creature? Eeyup

Plantigrade or digitigrade? Digi

Designed solely by you or someone else? Me

Serious or silly? Serious as a heart attack

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you? I like the old was so represent

Do they have a lot of friends? Just pets. A crow and a rattlesnake

Attractive? Yes but is not interested unless they actually work hard to get past his cold exterior

Hieght? 5"9 just a little taller than the average fox but shorter than the average wolf


----------



## rknight (Sep 9, 2018)

*Round Two*

Is your sona close to their family?
_Yes_

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?
_Raleigh is a die hard coffee drinker_

Is your sona afraid of anything?
_Only of crashing in a race _

Is your sona in a relationship?
_Nope
_
Is your sona popular in their social circle?
_Yupe, Raleigh has tons of friends _

Is your sona tall or short for their species?
_A bit short_

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?
_Yes, very much so_

Is your sona fond of members of other species?
_Yes_

Is your sona from a big family?
_Raleigh has 6 sisters & 6 brothers_

Is your sona physically fit?
_Yes_

BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?
_Feline_


----------



## Reiv (Sep 9, 2018)

*Round One*
*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Yeah, furred dragons are my favorite.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
All of them are.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
The age isn't specified.

*Is your sona a real creature?*
Nope.

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Plantigrade. He wears shoes.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
No one knows this character other than me.

*Serious or silly?*
Both. At first, he looks really silly but he also holds a dark past.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
He is me but only partly. He's one of the three main personas.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
This side of myself was abused. So I'm careful who to show this side of myself.
*
 Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
Other personas, yes, as I said before. All of them are different sides of myself and I was able to confirm their existence.

*Round Two*
*Is your sona close to their family?*
No. He has a really hard time to open to anyone. Even to our brother who's the closest person to us.

* Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Both. They're delicious.

* Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Spiders. And my other side, my other persona who's the complete opposite of this dragon. He's alter ego.

* Is your sona in a relationship?*
Solo's the victory.

* Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
No. He's really alfraid of being rejected and hiding behind a mask is so much easier for him. I also get the feeling that no one would understand his feelings.

* Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
So much shorter.

* Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
They call him cute. But he just sleeps.

* Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Species does not matter to him.

* Is your sona from a big family?*
Since he's backstory is the same as mine, the maker of him, no.

* Is your sona physically fit?*
No. He just sleeps a lot.

* What is your species?*
Furred Dragon


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 15, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
No.
*
Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yes.
*
Is your sona the same age as you?*
He doesnt age while I keep getting older so I'm going to say no.
*
Is your sona a real creature?*
There are no cat/wolf hybrids that I know of so probably not.
*
Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
I'm not sure but digitigrade I think.
*
Designed solely by you or someone else?*
By both me and someone else.
*
Serious or silly?*
Serious.
*
Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
He is mentaly me in every way.
*
Do they have a lot of friends?*
He doesnt have anyone who he would call a friend.
*
Is your sona close to their family?*
No.

* Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Tea.

* Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Balloons, Falling, and having his brain messed with.

* Is your sona in a relationship?*
No.*

 Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
He has been called cute so I'm going to say yes.

* Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
He isnt racist if thats what you mean.*

What is your species?*
Cat/Wolf hybrid


----------



## Paolite (Sep 15, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
He's based on my favorite mythological creature (dragon). If you meant favorite real animal, then no, it would be a fox or a raven.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yes he is.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
No, he is older than anyone can remember (and immortal).

*Is your sona a real creature?*
If you ever see a half-dragon half-human creature call me.

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Digitigrade most of the time (he can shapeshift)

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Does the subconscious of my dreams count? If it doesn't, then solely by me.

*Serious or silly?*
Silly most of the time because he wants to have fun, but if it is required he can get very serious.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
He is basically me in furry with superpowers.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
No. 

*Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
No (maybe?). His real form is a half-human half-dragon but he is a shapeshifter, but even if he changes his form he keeps personality, powers and his main features (horns, wings, tail and red eyes). I don't think I'll ever change him.

*Is your sona close to their family?*
No, his parents died soon after he was born.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
None.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
He's afraid of being bored.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
No. 

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Not popular but respected.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Short, he basically looks like a young boy of his species.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
I don't know if attractive, but he's surely adorable.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Yes, he's fond of everyone.

*Is your sona from a big family?*
No.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
He doesn't look fit but he is very strong and powerful.

*BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?*
Half-human half-dragon.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 16, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
No. I think that horses are beautiful animals, but I've never been around them too much, or consider them among my favorite animals.

*Is your sona a real creature?*
Yep. Horses are real 

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Plantigrade. It's a bit unusual, but my fursona has feet and not hooves. I dislike hooves, and I'm not a big fan of paws either, so all my character has normal feet.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Desgined by me and the artist, Vanessa Santato. I came up with the idea for Constance, such as her personality, backstory, how she should look and dress. Vanessa then interpretated that into a drawing, which has since been basis for all other pictures of Constance.

*Serious or silly?*
Serious. Constance was designed for a mature setting, and it's also my focus when I commission pictures of her.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
I imagine that Constance has many friends, whom she has met while travelling the world. Only a few of them are close friends, though.

*Is your sona close to their family?*
I'd say neither close to her family nor distanced from them. I honestly don't think of her family when I'm coming up with ideas or stories for her.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Tea drinker.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Constance is afraid of having her career as an opera singer ruined. She has enough money for the rest of her life, but she likes to be recognized as one of the best in the world. She's also afraid that her husband might find out about her cheating on him. 

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
Constance is married, but she's not happy in her marriage, so she's constantly cheating.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Yes. Constance is very popular, and she loves to socialize and attend parties or other events.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Constance is tall, but I'm not sure how to compare her to other mares. She might be a bit taller than average.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
Yes, she is considered very attractive in the world I imagine her in. I don't know how people actually view in comparison to other anthro mares.
*
 Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Constance is much more fond other other species than her own. She's not really attracted to other equines, but find many other species attractive. Especially canines, felines, mustelids and rodents.

*Is your sona from a big family?*
No. Constance is an only child from a small family.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
Yes. Constance is very fit 

*What is your species?*
Horse. Specifically Karabakh horse.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 16, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Not really

*Is your sona a real creature?*
nope

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
in between

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
me


*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Oh gosh no. She's not like me at all, in fact she doesn't have much of a personality or backstory because I only use her to make art with, and dont do much in the form of storytelling. If anything, she has some strong worldbuilding behind her, but it's just a character that I use the most often in the furry community so it defaults to being my "sona". 

*Serious or silly?*
silly, mostly

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
nope! Just because I think character "friends" develop naturally through rp or they're made for that purpose by the creator, so I hope someday she'll have lots of friends, but just not yet.

*Is your sona close to their family?*
No family to speak of, but they are technically "related" to all the other pets. Pets don't get to interact often, but Khai tends to be friendly with other pets when meeting them one-on-one.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Both! But prefers sweet coffee.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Bugs, or anything with a crunchy outer shell make her uncomfortable, but she isn't downright terrified of anything.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
Yes? She has an owner, at least.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
She's relatively sought after as far as "pets" go, so she is popular with other owners but doesn't socialize much with other pets-she gets along well with most though.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Average, but she tends to keep herself on the small side (part of their species trait is that they can change size to please their owners)

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
She has some unusual traits which makes her "interesting" but not necessarily more or less attractive than other pets.
*
Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Sure, she is very used to seeing many different kinds of creatures but she doesn't feel partial to any one type in particular. Her owner  is a canine-type demon though, so she often treats other canines more casually than non-canine species.

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Absolutely, all of the pets come from the same creator so all other pets are more or less their siblings, although they don't share DNA. They're kind of like test tube babies.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
She doesn't have any defined muscles and is a little soft, but wouldn't be considered chubby because of her trim waist.

*What is your species?*
UHHH. I gave them a name once but I can't remember it now. They are basically raised as "pets" (or sometimes pleasure-objects) for demons/spirits/etc. Khai is a dragon-type pet, but they come in other shapes too.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 16, 2018)

I LOVE ANSWERING QUESTIONS.

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal? *No, canines tend to be my favorite.
*
Is your sona the same gender as you? *Yup.
*
Is your sona the same age as you?* I think so? I just sort of assume so, I haven't really thought much about age. Just generic young adult age group.
*
Is your sona a real creature? *Yes.
*
Plantigrade or digitigrade? *A bit hard to tell with bats, but I think of her as plantigrade.
*
Designed solely by you or someone else?* Just me!
*
Serious or silly?* A good in-between? She's not "lolrandom" but she's not Bueller's teacher.
*
Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?* Some things are the same, some things aren't. She's more shy while I'm more awkward, she likes things I don't like and hates things I do like. I think we have the same base personality, but details and nuances are different.
*
Do they have a lot of friends?* No, but she is fine with that as she is not a "life of the party" type.
*
Is your sona close to their family? *Not particularly. She visits them from time-to-time, but prefers to keep them at a distance.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?* Coffee.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?* Water, social pressure, being hated, losing her ability to fly.

*Is your sona in a relationship?* No, she's aromantic.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle? *No, she's the quiet friend who would rather stay home curled up with a good book than go out every day.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?* She's fairly average.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?* Once again, average. Nothing about her really stands out.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?* Yes! Individual personality matters so much more than species.

*Is your sona from a big family?* Oh yes, her family is massive. She left home because she could not handle amount of other bats she was having to share it with.

*Is your sona physically fit? *She would never be able to run a marathon, but she can fly for good distances without getting winded.

*BONUS from Dongding: What is your species? *Large Flying Fox


----------



## kidchameleon (Sep 16, 2018)

_Gonna do Round One too (even though the thread title says Round Two) because I'm a rebel_*...

Round One
Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Kind of? I guess they're based on my most consistent favourite animal, in a general sense.
*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Yeah, I'd say so. Not in any explicit "I can never change my mind" kind of way, but it feels a safe assumption that Cham is somewhere between Male and Neutral.
*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Nah, Cham is more around my _mental age_. (So, like, 3-4 years younger).
*Is your sona a real creature?*
As real as a green dog with pink hair can be, I guess.
*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
Whichever one means I was too lazy to learn how to draw legs/feet in a way that isn't human-ish.
*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Just by me, and the voices that whisper to me on long winter nights.
*Serious or silly?*
As serious as a plague of bunnies who all want to grow up to be clowns, even though they can't get the red noses to stay on their faces.
*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
They're a frozen snapshot of an exaggerated personification of an isolated fragment of my personality, as interpreted by me... so, a little bit I guess.
*Do they have a lot of friends?*
Cham is surrounded by many, many.... concepts of friends, which he could potentially have. And also Stark, my other main OC. Though he's kind of a dick.
*(Bonus question) Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? *
I had an unnamed, inconsistent dog-sona which was somewhat distinct from Cham in my early days, although an argument could be made that he merely evolved.
*(Bonus question) Do you think you'd ever change them?
*I've thought about it a little recently - though I'm not sure how drastic a change I'd need to make.

*Round Two
Is your sona close to their family?*
My 'sona has no family... probably.
*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Neither. Cham isn't into that weak-ass energy water. He drinks energy* juice.
Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Like me, Cham is terrified of heights, spiders, abandonment, and the great writhing mass of darkness that is staring at us from the corner of the room.
*Is your sona in a relationship?*
They nearly dated my other OC Stark... but my therapist said that was probably not a good idea.
*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
They like to think so. 
*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Short as heck. Probably wishful thinking on my part, because I'm too tall to live my dream of getting someone else to reach things on the top shelf for *me*.
*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
I believe the scientific term is "adorkable", so it really depends on whether they like to chase cute nerds.
*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
My 'sona will befriend anyone willing to give him the time of day and a vial of their blood to use in emergencies.
*Is your sona from a big family?*
My 'sona doesn't have one because families are terrible.
*Is your sona physically fit?*
I let myself live the fantasy of being short through Cham, but the fantasy of being physically fit seemed like a reach, so no.


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 19, 2018)

*Refer to my icon for a picture of Remedy~

Round One*
*Is your sona based on your favorite animal? *Not in the least, actually XD My second sona was, but then Remedy took over.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?* Yes, we are both nonbinary.

*Is your sona the same age as you? *They're younger than me by four years to match my mental age.

*Is your sona a real creature?* Yes.

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?* I wanna say they're a plantigrade but honestly? I've never seen a porcupine walk XD'

*Designed solely by you or someone else? *Solely by me, but I did get my partner's opinion on their current quillstyle So I guess they helped haha.

*Serious or silly?* Extremely serious, bounty hunting's no joke!

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?* I'd say the latter just because I'm not nor have I ever been blonde XD I came up with them thanks to two songs, both titled (the) Remedy, I was at work when their design hit me and they became what I wish I could be. It was when I was going through a tough time in life and also just starting to come to terms with my gender identity.

*Do they have a lot of friends?* -cackles into the nth dimension- 

*Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) 
Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them? *
Hoo boy so y'all probably know I'm a proud papa of too many OCs, but I have had four Sonas in my lifetime(Five if you count Tarja but I got rid of her really quickly when I started focusing more on Sonic OCs) 


Spoiler: Spoiler bc this turned out longer than I thought it would be






Kinja the Echidna was my first, and she was(and still is) just a very happy-go-lucky, clumsy and awkward girl who tries to help refugees get on their paws. Currently she still has some of my quirks(mildly lactose intolerant, bad hip, pansexual) but she doesn't really represent me anymore. Her backstory is kind of awful, lost her parents at age ten when her village burned down, was taken into the Freedom Fighters unit with her twin brother Kane and when they were old enough they built their own little freedom fighters subunit. Got engaged to a prince from another planet, Kane didn' approve, Kane and the prince ended up fighting and Kinja saw Kane get killed by his own blade. She ran back to the knothole Freedom Fighters and essentially went through a witness protection program, where she became Senna Stone and created the band Clockwork Penguin with other refugees. Currently dating her bandmade Faye. She also has a daughter with her ex-fiance, but that's a story for another time XD I went by her name online and in real life until the end of 8th grade.


 
Pikaru was essentially me in highschool, very obnoxious, wore a bunch of pastel and neon clothing, and often wore ties(both around my neck and as a belt). I was big into Jpop so she was pretty much me if I were a Jpop idol. I'd often draw her in Hello!Project outfits. I went by her name in the Hello!Project/dubbing community and even in real life for 10th and 11th grade.


 
And lastly, Ketta Kayne. The only one I didn't adopt the name of in real life, and they were only my sona for half a year before I went back to Pikaru. This is essentially late 11th grade/summer before senior year me. They were more chill, but kinda depressed, not that outgoing, loved listening to music. that's a lollipop stick in her mouth, and the grey thing hanging(which looks like it's coming from the stick but it's coming from the collar, whoopsie) was actually a flashdrive that my datemate at the time gave me on my birthday(it was filled with a bunch of music and called the Love Locket and it was actually really really sweet but I digress). We only lasted 3 months so after we broke up I barely drew Ketta. ​




​*Round Two(Still focusing on Remedy!)*

*Is your sona close to their family? *They have none.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker? *Tea, definitely. Prefers herbal/fruity teas as opposed to black or green tea.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?* Getting caught/killed by those that they're hunting, losing their memories

*Is your sona in a relationship? *Nope.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?* -cackles into the nth dimension again- Though in the high school AU They are one of the cool kids, both on the track team and the head of the GSA.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?* Very tall(unlike me XD')

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?* Probably not?? I dunno mang, ideally it should be the 'Don't know if I want to be them or be with them' mentality. I don't think they know any other porcupines.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?* See above

*Is your sona from a big family?* I'd say yes just because I am, but they were cut off from their family once they became a bounty hunter.

*Is your sona physically fit?* Yes, though has a bit of trouble breathing because they keep forgetting to take their binder off before doing something strenuous. Wouldn't be surprised if they crack a rib one of these days.

*BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?  *A porcupine!


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 2, 2018)

*Round One*
Is your sona based on your favorite animal?  Yes.

Is your sona the same gender as you?  Yes.

Is your sona the same age as you?  Yes, by pure coincidence.

Is your sona a real creature?  Cats are real, but nekos are definitely not.

Plantigrade or digitigrade?  Plantigrade.

Designed solely by you or someone else?  The original concept was all me, but he wouldn't be who he is now without the various "canon" RPs he's been in.

Serious or silly?  Serious.

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?  A little bit of both.  He's a part of me, and I'm a part of him, but we're not exactly the same.

Do they have a lot of friends?  Some, although the lines between "friends" and "family" are blurred a bit due to the workings of his tribe.

*Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?  Just Tyll'a.  And will he ever change?  Yes, he will continue to evolve through more "canon" RPs.

*Round Two*

Is your sona close to their family?  Yes.  Very yes.

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?  Neither.

Is your sona afraid of anything?  Yes: his own anger.

Is your sona in a relationship?  He has someone he loves, but his tribe doesn't recognize it as a formal relationship yet.

Is your sona popular in their social circle?  Being the son of the tribe's chieftess, yes.

Is your sona tall or short for their species?  Tall.

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?  Some would say yes.

Is your sona fond of members of other species?  That's one of the defining traits of his tribe, so yes.

Is your sona from a big family?  He considers the whole tribe to be family.

Is your sona physically fit?  Yes, even though he has partial paralysis in his right arm and a missing right eye.

BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?  He's a cat, but a neko instead of an anthro.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 2, 2018)

Is your sona based on your favorite animal?
No. My favorite animals have skeletons on the outside

Is your sona the same gender as you?
Yep; male

Is your sona the same age as you?
Also yep; 28

Is your sona a real creature?
Technically yes, though it takes from Japanese Kitsune folklore

Plantigrade or digitigrade?
Either or as it's a shapeshifter.

Designed solely by you or someone else?
Myself

Serious or silly?
Depends on the situation. Mostly silly, but when the going gets tough, watchout 

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?
A bit of both, I guess. This sona is extremely symbolic and represents my dreams, goals, and personality I strive for.

Do they have a lot of friends?
Quality over quantity

*Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) *Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?
No, however I am working on a second one; a Boss Monster race from Undertale

*Round Two*

Is your sona close to their family?
Not particularly

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?
Green tea

Is your sona afraid of anything?
Creatures of higher spiritual pressure, I suppose

Is your sona in a relationship?
Yes, with my boyfriend's sona :3

Is your sona popular in their social circle?
Probably more annoying, though there are definitely a few fans

Is your sona tall or short for their species?
Average

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?
Kitsune generally have good charisma, which includes appearance, so yeah, probably.

Is your sona fond of members of other species?
Dogs have a natural aversion to kitsune according to Japanese folklore, but it hasn't been apparent with sonas... yet.

Is your sona from a big family?
A couple siblings, that's it

Is your sona physically fit?
Most definitely. Couldn't be as agile if it were overweight

BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?
Red Fox, but blue


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*

Yes
*
Is your sona the same gender as you?*

Yes
*
Is your sona the same age as you?*

Well, while it doesn't have a specific age... no.
*
Is your sona a real creature?*

Well... yes. 
*
Plantigrade or digitigrade?*

Digitigrade-
*
Designed solely by you or someone else?*

Just by me.
*
Serious or silly?*

Depending on the situation, mostly silly.
*
Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*

I'm not sure about that-
*
Do they have a lot of friends? *
_
No they never had friends.. hehe_


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 2, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> *Is your sona a real creature?*
> 
> No... it doesn't wear clothes


... what?
I think they mean if your fursona is based on a real, breathing specie (or once breathing, in the case of the handful of fossils living here)


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Nov 2, 2018)

*Is your sona close to their family?*
Used to be but the distance has been growing as the time has passed

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Both, though consumes coffee way more often.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
Not particularly. He's unsure of his future though

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
No

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Moderately

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Longish normal

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
Moderately yes

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Doesn't care what species someone is

*Is your sona from a big family?*
A pretty typical sized one

*Is your sona physically fit?*
Slightly out of shape


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 3, 2018)

*Round One*

*Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*  Well, there are some aspects of the komodo dragon in there, but not really the focus.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*  Yeah, most certainly.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*  A little younger, in truth.

*Is your sona a real creature?*  No way.

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*  Plantigrade.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*  Entirely by me.

*Serious or silly?*  Mostly serious, but the tail fin trio can come off as silly.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*  About 80% me, and half of the parts that aren't are just extreme exaggerations of me.

*Do they have a lot of friends?*  Not with his anger issues he doesn't.

*Bonus question for others!!! (By Alear) Really curious, have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*   I had considered tiger sharks in the past, but with a dragon that's water-based I'm likely not changing it in the foreseeable future.

*Round Two*

*Is your sona close to their family?*  Not that much these days.

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*  He'd rather take the third option of soda, but tea will work in a pinch.  NEVER coffee.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*  Heights - or rather he's afraid of falling.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*  No.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*  When he's actually in one, he's at least respected.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*  We're talking about dragons here.  Even six feet is still on the "way short" side.

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*  Maybe a little... but honestly, he'd be oblivious to the notion even if he definitely was.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*  Yeah, he's fond of most other species - he's not big on foxes or avians though.

*Is your sona from a big family?*  No.

*Is your sona physically fit?*  50-50 on this one.  He's built fit but a lot of it has gone to waste.

*BONUS from Dongding: What is your species?*  Aquatic dragon, which amounts to "wingless dragon that can swim well".  Also not quite as noodley as Eastern dragons.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 4, 2018)

Is your sona based on your favorite animal?
Yes indeed

Is your sona the same gender as you?
Yes, male

Is your sona the same age as you?
No, a few years younger

Is your sona a real creature?
Not really. A mix of real and not real.

Plantigrade or digitigrade?
Feral, therefore digitigrade.

Designed solely by you or someone else?
Designed by me, though rather generic.

Serious or silly?
Can be either.

Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?
Kinda both.

Do they have a lot of friends?
Not really, but a few good friends are all anyone needs.

*H*ave you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?
I had a ponysona for a couple years. I don't forsee changing, but it's happened before.

Is your sona close to their family?
Adopted family, yes.

Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?
I don't know. Never thought about it.

Is your sona afraid of anything?
Heights, wasps.

Is your sona in a relationship?
Nope, he's asexual.

Is your sona popular in their social circle?
Maybe kinda?

Is your sona tall or short for their species?
Average

Is your sona considered attractive by their species?
Not exactly. He's a hybrid so it gets a bit complicated.

Is your sona fond of members of other species?

Is your sona from a big family?
Not really

Is your sona physically fit?
Mostly

What is your species?
A mix of red fox and kitsune. It makes sense in context.


----------



## sylvanaris (Nov 4, 2018)

*Round One
Is your sona based on your favorite animal?*
Not exactly. I like cats a lot but my favourite animals are probably wolves or dogs. Personality-wise I am more like a cat though (as my friends would always tell me), so when I went to make my sona I went for a cat over a dog or wolf.

*Is your sona the same gender as you?*
Kinda - they're also nonbinary, but their gender is more towads the neutral side than masculine. I'm agender-leaning-male and Sylvan's just agender.

*Is your sona the same age as you?*
Yep! 20!

*Is your sona a real creature?*
Yeah (except for the rainbow tail and paws)

*Plantigrade or digitigrade?*
I haven't tried drawing them on my own yet so I'm not sure - probably digitigrade for my own ease of drawing, but I also don't mind if other people draw them as plantigrade.

*Designed solely by you or someone else?*
Solely by me (though the design isn't confirmed yet) but the rainbow features were inspired by a cute rainbow tail accessory that my boyfriend has.

*Serious or silly?*
I don't know whether this question is about whether they're a silly or serious design or a silly or serious person, so I'll answer both. They're a serious design on my part, but as a person they're quite silly and often like to pull minor, harmless pranks on others.

*Are they basically you in furry form or are they a character you just choose to represent you?*
Basically me in furry form, but with a bigger emphasis on the personality traits that I like in myself (cuteness and naivety) and less of the traits that I don't (social awkwardness and occasional coldness)

*Do they have a lot of friends?*
They don't have a lot of friends, but they're quite close with the ones they do have.

*Have you had any other sonas or is this the only one? Do you think you'd ever change them?*
This is my very first sona, made only a few days ago. I'm thinking of making a big dog sona (like a wolf-husky cross or something) to represent the transmasculine side of my identity and some of my other traits, but I'm not going to do that any time soon. I'll probably change small aspects of this sona over time since they're still quite new.
*
Round Two*

*Is your sona close to their family?*
Yep!

*Is your sona a tea or coffee drinker?*
Neither? I don't actually know what drinks cats can have, but they're more of a juice & smoothie kinda person.

*Is your sona afraid of anything?*
They're quite shy, so overbearing & over-physical people can make them nervous.

*Is your sona in a relationship?*
No. At the moment I've put them as bisexual, but given that I as a person have been questioning my sexuality (and have been for years tbh), Sylvan might eventually move to being asexual.

*Is your sona popular in their social circle?*
Popular isn't exactly the right word, but most people at least kinda like them.

*Is your sona tall or short for their species?*
Short! (same height as my human height - 5'3")

*Is your sona considered attractive by their species?*
They're not conventionally attractive, but some people might consider them cute.

*Is your sona fond of members of other species?*
Yeah, definitely. I imagine most of their friends would be various types of felines, but with a good few canines and other species in there too.

*Is your sona from a big family?*
Reasonably big.

*Is your sona physically fit?*
No, definitely not. They prefer to laze around and nap rather than exercising.

*What is your species?*
Feline! I don't have an exact species confirmed but they're not any other type of wild cat, so I suppose they're a housecat.


----------

